# Hello ALL !!!



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Have not been here in a while and thought I would just Hello. Hope all is well with everyone.

Kozlow


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Is this the same Kozlow that used to shark fish? :fishing:








Notice in the photo, how I was holding you back as you tried to get out. 
The sharks are heading your way.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Yes tht would be me Bent Hook. Was a great Time on the beach. Remember the greyhound Blood ?

Hope all is well its been a while since I have posted


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Did you get married? Last I heard you were still working for the Doc.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

The return!!!!!

I am glad you made it back! You were sorely missed. I hope all is well!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey welcome back. Thought ya went by the way of the dodo or scotty came and beamed ya up. Good to see ya back.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

WOW - It has been a while since we heard from this guy. I personally had never met you, but I read all your posts when I first learn how to fish back in 2001. I hope everything is going well for you, and welcome back.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I have a date on the Wedding and it is on April 25th.

Yes I am still working for the doc.

Good to hear from you all.


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

Kozlow

Welcome back, I am very happy to see you post again, is been a long time.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Glad to see you are back online and all is well -- good fishing to you.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

DUDE!!!

I was just over your way this weekend. So glad to see you back.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Holy #@%$ !!

Welcom back my friend. I hope all is well with you! Take care.

Jason


----------



## spoonman (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey Kozlow, it's spoonman (remember booger). I just bought a new Ugly Stick about half hour ago. I'll be down at the pier tomorrow morning around 6:00 a.m. First time back to the pier in over a year. Stop by if you get the chance.

Jim


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Just don't do like Emanuel and get married on the rocks at Sebastian Inlet.
We all know how that went and how long(short) it lasted.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Welcome back. Now start posting some fishing reports.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

BentHook said:


> Just don't do like Emanuel and get married on the rocks at Sebastian Inlet.
> We all know how that went and how long(short) it lasted.


*gives you the finger*


----------



## RandyH (Nov 13, 2003)

The legend has returned!!!


----------

